# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  possible pregnant toad

## DerpyChick

my mom adopted a toad and we think its pregnant how can i make sure the babies survive

----------


## AAron

> my mom adopted a toad and we think its pregnant how can i make sure the babies survive


What kind of toad is it?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## DerpyChick

its either an American toad or a Fowler's toad

----------


## AAron

> its either an American toad or a Fowler's toad


That species would not likely be pregnant if it was wild caught. They usually breed in the spring just before summer. These toads require hibernation to breed. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## DerpyChick

then it must be extremely fat then thanks for the info

----------

